# Naviwax Ultimate - First Test



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

Im testing the Naviwax Ultimate , the top of the line wax from Naviwax.
Maesal was kind enough to send a sample and all i can say is THANKS :thumb:










The wax has a strong smell not like the boutique waxes but has many strong points.
The mule test was a 1971 Ferrari Dino that i detailed and the paint was fully corrected , it was a repaint and had clear coat.
Im not showing the before or afters because the meaning of the post it´s to show the wax not the work.










The paint was cleaned with a strong IPA mixture after a good apc and snow foam wash.
It´s an easy wax to apply but as long you applied in thin layers , my environment conditions were very nice and are stated in the last picture.










A thin and good worked coat of Ultimate was given to the Dino , i waited 10 minutes or so and remove it , easily.
More time on top the paint seems sometime a little "harder" to remove but not a big deal and i didn´t used any qd to help the removal.

After 6 hours i applied a second coat with a qd in between , no smears of sweating stuff.










Next day i qd the entire dino just to show more shine and almost zero wax to removal.
The shine before the qd was improved by night as almost any wax does , but this one seems a little more and when in the sun looked very good.

Inside the Studio


























Outside


























Comparing to my favourite wax Swissvax Crystal Rock and i can´t state the durability only the almost easy applying , the looks is stunning and pricewise...AWESOME. 

My final thougts are :

Very nice wax to apply , easy to do so and Maesal reports that has some fillers and for me it´s not an issue because i normally full correct the paint.
But i think all waxes should fill something because we can´t polish the paint all the time.

It´s very easy to removal and like i said don´t sweat almost at all ,superb shine and very nice to use.

The only con it´s the smell but with such qualities its easily forgoten , and the price is nice too.

I will test it more but as far im concern im impressed with it.

Regards


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Cracking Finish!
Top work Rui!


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for the test Rui, I'm glad you liked Ultimate.
Cheers.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Came very close to buying some of this this week. You may have just convinced me. Lovely job btw.


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

I have been using this since late July and love it. Very easy to use. 

As far as durability is concerned, like many here, I never really see an application of wax all the way to the end of it's protection/gloss life. But at the end of July I decided to do one of the cars we use in work, an '04 dark met blue Mondeo that has only ever been pressure washed and brushed with TFR. Before hand the paint was matt and felt like sandpaper. I used SRP with a DA and then topped with Naviwax Ultimate. The end result very pleasing and 3 months on the wax is still beading although the swirls are starting to show again.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

It's amazing how easy you could restore the shine with this waxes, I took this video using Dark:


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have this wax on my car since July it is holding up great, easy on and off, looks great, I picked mine up used for a great price. Thanks for the review the car is amazing


----------



## Ernesto_182 (May 3, 2011)

Sure it's a great wax! from Light to Dark or even Ultimate, they have done a great job making these waxes


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice and juicy looking! Lovely!


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

My fav wax at the mo, im surprised its not as popular as it should be, i absolutley love it, the shine after 3 coats is staggering...thanks for posting and showing its true qualities...:thumb:


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

The finish on that car looks ridiculous! Awesome prep work put into that, would be nice to see an update regarding durability and longevity of the just waxed look.


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

With wax tests, I'm always interested in:

- slickness;
- water behaviour;
- durability;
- dirt management/repellancy.

Btw, beautiful photos of a beautiful car.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nick_Zee said:


> With wax tests, I'm always interested in:
> 
> - slickness;
> - water behaviour;
> ...


Sounds like you'll be better off with sealants!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

type[r]+ said:


> Sounds like you'll be better off with sealants!


or combine sealant with wax :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Babalu826 said:


> The finish on that car looks ridiculous! Awesome prep work put into that, would be nice to see an update regarding durability and longevity of the just waxed look.


The Ferrari Dino i detailed it´s a bit hard because the car went 350 kms away from me and probably i shouldn´t see it anymore.
But i have some cars that i can use ultimate for testing purposes.


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice test and nice wax


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

The durability of a coat of Ultimate is 3 solid months. 
It's great on glass:


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah,im also love these wax...10/10 sure


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

*Navi wax*

We At Kleen Machine Have been using this was all year on various cars bikes and four by fours and it is amazing i normally apply two coats , but if you havent got the time one is more than enough, and the durabilty is brilliant too, nothing sticks to this


----------



## lincslad (Aug 23, 2011)

got some a few months ago, its top stuff, easy on and off and a great finish


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

How does the Naviwax Ultimate compare to the Naviwax Dark?

I got Naviwax Dark on my ISF bonnet at the moment, super impressed with it. The water behavior on this wax is unbelievable! Water beads do not stick at all, I've never seen anything like it from any wax or sealant i've used before.

I just wish the Ultimate came in a cool Japanese tin like the Light and Dark do.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi.
Nice review and photo's. :thumb:

I'd add only one thing though - as I've used most of the Naviwax products (and sell samples of them  ) for a couple of years now - and been in good contact with the main UK/Ireland/Euro distributors for that period - with the Ultimate, as with the 'normal' Naviwax Light and Dark, there should be almost no curing time, and the wax should be removed within a couple of minutes maximum, if even that.

It is actually designed to be an 'apply/remove' wax, the same as the normal Naviwax - that is one of the main selling points for me, and it is what differentiates it from other waxes. 
You will find that you get as good results and the same longevity from leaving it to cure for 2 minutes as you would 10 minutes. 
Try it. 

Thanks.
Chris.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great test and review. Looks dripping wet. 

Chris I'll order a load of samples from you. 

Russ.


----------

